

Twilio Searching for "Superstar" Web Developer - danielle17
http://www.onethirdofmylife.com/one-third-of-my-life/2010/05/be-a-web-developer-at-twilio.html

======
iamdave
_Please_ stop using hyperbole to describe job candidates. I'm begging you.

